# Bee Removal Help



## Trawlings10 (Mar 3, 2018)

I am a 19 year old beek in west Texas with about 50 hives. Over the last few years I have really mastered how to successfully remove bees. At this point I have all of the best equipment and I am looking for more work. I have heard from some older guys that utility companies are good places to get your name. Does anyone else have any ideas on where I could get my name and business out? I have business cards that I give out to my customers but other than that I don't really know other places to put them. I use craigslist which drives some traffic but I am just wanting more business. If anyone has any ideas I would really appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## JohnSchwartz (Mar 24, 2014)

Call up every pest control company/sideliner in your area and get to know them by first name. Sell them on your dependability and availability.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Trawlings. Most local beekeeper associations keep a list of beekeepers who are willing to do removals. Usually free to sign up. I would call your utility companies and offer your services, then mail them one of your cards. Painter's (and carpenters) also run into unwanted bees a lot, so send a card to all of them in your area. J


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

Join the local beekeeping organizations. Sign up on the TAIS website. Talk to pest control companies. Put cards out at local hardware and feed stores. Buy signs and put them on power poles. All kinds of ways to build business.


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

Trawlings10 said:


> I am a 19 year old beek in west Texas with about 50 hives. Over the last few years I have really mastered how to successfully remove bees. At this point I have all of the best equipment and I am looking for more work. I have heard from some older guys that utility companies are good places to get your name. Does anyone else have any ideas on where I could get my name and business out? I have business cards that I give out to my customers but other than that I don't really know other places to put them. I use craigslist which drives some traffic but I am just wanting more business. If anyone has any ideas I would really appreciate it. Thank you


fire department
get on google search


----------



## vtbeeguy (Jun 10, 2016)

One that hasn't been mentioned exactly is the local pd. Give your card to the dispatcher they get calls occasionally about swarms. Another possibility is the local game warden. I have gotten other kinds of nuisance animal removals from a referral by the warden wouldn't hurt to talk to them.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Give your card to local commercial beekeepers,
They will pass your name on as they get bugged to deal with swarms and such


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Heating and air companies, electricians, roofers, siding companies are all good sources for removals.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

And Arborists.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Another pointer: Unless it is someone with experience with honeybees, have them send you a pic of the unwanted bees. You will get a lot of calls and it will turn out to be wasps, especially yellow jackets. J


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

mike17l said:


> Buy signs and put them on power poles.


Probably _not_ a good plan, particularly if you wish to be in the good graces of the local power company to get removal referrals.

Putting signs on power poles is illegal in many places, and discouraged by the power companies just about everywhere. 

In Texas, for instance ...

http://www.austintexas.gov/edims/do...igns-to-utility-poles-presents-safety-hazards
https://www.samhouston.net/safety-sense/subsation-and-facility-safety/utility-poles
https://www.burlesontx.com/515/Illegal-Signs
http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2017/02/06/dallas-has-had-it-with-bandit-signs/
http://cityofkaty.com/bandit-signs-are-prohibited/


----------



## RangerLee (Apr 26, 2015)

Develop a good basic contract template and consider liability insurance if you are doing cut-outs.... make sure your customers are urged to contact a contractor if you are doing a cutout first.... if you need a decent contract template drop me a message and I will send you the one I use.


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Probably _not_ a good plan, particularly if you wish to be in the good graces of the local power company to get removal referrals.
> 
> Putting signs on power poles is illegal in many places, and discouraged by the power companies just about everywhere.
> 
> ...


Good thing the OP isn't in any of those areas....


----------

